# Distraction Tips



## Patrick (Apr 10, 2010)

I know that one potential very large step in recovering from DPDR (allong with accepting) is to keep your mind distracted and anchored into the world your body lives in. I was just wondering what all of you had to say upon what you find best to distract/relieve your DPDR. What music do you listen to? What movies do you like? What do you do everyday to keep healthy? What do you do everyday to keep socialized? What do you do everyday to love yourself? Anything you have to say is helpful... And really; how hard is it to hit the button to reply?


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Patrick said:


> I know that one potential very large step in recovering from DPDR (allong with accepting) is to keep your mind distracted and anchored into the world your body lives in. I was just wondering what all of you had to say upon what you find best to distract/relieve your DPDR. What music do you listen to? What movies do you like? What do you do everyday to keep healthy? What do you do everyday to keep socialized? What do you do everyday to love yourself? Anything you have to say is helpful... And really; how hard is it to hit the button to reply?


I agree that it is so important to stay anchored to the world. When I have my worst DP and also anxiety which is what triggers my DP, staying anchored to the world is definitely not where I am at. Just thinking about when I have had those moments makes me anxious. It helps to socialize a little. I end up feeling more grounded. Today, I really didn't want to go to work. I see the same people each day. I felt out of it, and had some obsessive fears. However, even though I felt like my head my stuffed full of cotton, and I didn't feel like myself...making myself go helped. I am pretty sensitive to things and not always in the best way, so as far as listening to music, it really depends. I just try to listen to sure fire favorites when I have DP. I also like doing kundalini yoga. Exercise is good, but there is something particularly helpful about this yoga for me. It helps my breathing, and also helps me release some pressure in my body. I guess that is all for now. I hope it was of some help! Oh, one more thing that really helps is to be in nature. Something about being in fresh air near trees, and also possibly some water is really helpful to restore my senses.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

Socializing!

TV- good comedy or anything that can make you laugh!

If you have a job, it can be of a great help to distract yourself. Actualy, I've heard a few stories that people recovered from DP/DR while focusing on their work and that after some time DP/DR simply gone.

Excercise!

Eat well!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate your input and seeing what works for others. I actually find that I am more relaxed at work than anywhere else. It's kinda like nix said where the distraction of work helps you stay away from anxiety and DP thoughts. I have'nt tried yoga, but I have been doing some deep breathing exercises which help me feel relaxed. I also have been staying on top of getting sugars and caffiene out of my diet. And I'm trying to exercise everyday. After school today, I'm gonna go to Walgreens and get suggested vitamins (fish oil, flaxseed oil, B complex, etc). Once again thanks guys, and if you find yourself taking refuge in any new distracting activities, feel free to post.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

Along with supplements you are using, you can also take Magnesium. It's good for nerves.


----------

